# Some pics of my fish



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

well here is an update of my fishes.I havent been updating for awhile since i lost 3 motoros, 3 orbignyi and a humerosa ray







.

well here they are sorry for all the the quality i was trying different settings on my new cam.














































...


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice arowana looks beautiful...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Quality collection of course Jun-

What kind is that pleco of your's sir?

Send me that aro-


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

fish sizes are:

RTG 9-10 inch
silver aro 9-10 inch
mono pbass 9-10 inch
temensis 11-12 inch
rio tapajos pbass 5-6 inch
angelfish 3-4 inch
albino pleco 4-5 inch
common pleco 12 inch
albino bichir is 5-6 inch 2 of em
african arowana is 8-9 inches

also in the tank is 2 bushynose plecos, mango pleco, 4-5 inch mono, also sold the green aro because he was getting to mean.

thanks ak I bought it as an albino pleco. im trying to get into plecos since all my rays died







. thanks for the comment bro.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ne time Jun-

Whats the chance of you getting a close up shot of him for me sometime-No hurry on that one either!!!-

You have one hell of a collection started already-I have been tryin to get one of them mango's for a decent price-But thats not happening for me n ehow!!!


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

i will get a pics when my sister leaves the camera. you know how girls are with cameras lol.. which pleco do you want up close? te albino one pictured? also i bought my mango for $10 it was $20 but the owner of my lfs is best friends with my aunt.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

great looking fish and great looking tanks man keep up the good work


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JUN_SPEK said:


> i will get a pics when my sister leaves the camera. you know how girls are with cameras lol.. which pleco do you want up close? te albino one pictured? also i bought my mango for $10 it was $20 but the owner of my lfs is best friends with my aunt.


damn you and your deals sir :rasp: That mango would cost me upward of $90-Yeah I would prefer the albino-But if you can get a snap of that mango-i would greatly appreciate it man-Oh yeah good luck on that cam


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

nice man i luv the over head shot of the nice ass aro.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Matty125 said:


> nice man i luv the over head shot of the nice ass aro.


Yeah I got one as well-And boy oh boy let me tell ya that is certainly not an easy task to accomplish


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

thanks for the comments inspectahdeck24 and matty125 . i will try and get that pics of the albino tomorrow ak if not i will get it by friday. im hoping to score another aro for the collection a liechardti just waiting for my friend to get bored of his lol.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Love the RTG. If I only wasn't in the states. . .

That temensis is looking great.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

thanks slanted. I know it does suck being in the states, cant own a god damn fish or grow a god damn plant..


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

some nice tank's you have ....and fish ...loven that RTG


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats an amazing collection


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

thanks mike. almost complete i just need one leichardti,black aro.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

absolutely amazing tank! nice collection!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

N e luck with them pics sir-Just figured I would give it a shot :rasp:


----------



## Hottie (Oct 31, 2003)

I like the peacock bass. Sorry about the rays.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Those are some great looking fish...nice work


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

ak ill try and get those pics. thanks occelatus









hottie yeah those rays were my babys i miss them.

thanks humper


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome collection, mate!









Especially that African Arowana: don't see them that often!


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

thanks judazz for the comments









. well here are some new pics. sorry ak i couldnt get pics of the mango yet, only the albino and the bushynose.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

That sir-is one badass pleco-I have always been a fan of albino's and busynoses-But damn I just really haven't seen ne thing like your albino-Greatly appreciate you getting them pics for me sir-


----------

